# Re: Saint Marks 3/15/2012



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice shots!


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

looks like a great day out!! up in the river or in the bayous south of the light house??


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

You wont really ever find me up the rivers, thats can be awfully boring,nothing beats seeing them eat. This is out in the bayous east of the lighthouse. Good luck, see you out there. (btw i did see the first tarpon of the year the other day too) SO STOKED!


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ya I also stick almost strictly to the marshes. Fished the area for a little less than a year and never have seen a tarpon. Would love to catch one up here!! Going out tomorrow A.M. maybe ill get lucky, was it on the flats or actually up in the marsh?


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

i saw them(2) just east of the rock garden in a little channel on a flat that went up a creek, from here on out the numbers of tarpon will be on the up and up. its going to be a good year, i am also going to take classes up here during the summer and slay the poon all long.


----------

